# Breeding Mice Question



## ashleigh1990 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am wanting to breed my mice I know that you should have only one male with the females or they will fight. I have put one male with 2 female how long will it take for them to get pregnant. I know the pregnancy lasts about 3 week.

They all have homes planned for them already.


----------



## kes the constrictor (Sep 6, 2008)

as long as the male is 'of age' he will jump on them the first nite, pregnancy is three weeks, and they will be weaned in another three.

you can have more than one male, they will fight to gain dominance, but then they are generally sociable


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

It shouldnt take long as they are fab breeders.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Remember to take the male out at 16 days counting from when you first put them together to stop the male mating her again straight away as it will cause stress on the mother and both litters of babies.

Unless you are breeding to feed that is.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

I know this is a bit late but for any future reference,

A male should be placed with the female for about a week as a female comes into heat every few days. The male should then be removed otherwise the female can get pregnant again the minute she has given birth. (trust me!! lmao)

Even if you are breeding to feed give the mum a few weeks break between. I would say maybe two- three weeks after the litter is weaned before placing her with a male again. And no more than 3-4 litters per female as it does take a lot out of them.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> I know this is a bit late but for any future reference,
> 
> A male should be placed with the female for about a week as a female comes into heat every few days. The male should then be removed otherwise the female can get pregnant again the minute she has given birth. (trust me!! lmao)
> 
> Even if you are breeding to feed give the mum a few weeks break between. I would say maybe two- three weeks after the litter is weaned before placing her with a male again. And no more than 3-4 litters per female as it does take a lot out of them.


Well yes if you want to get the best litters your better off giving the mother a month break between litters but more feeder breeders dont because of the amount of mice they have and can produce.


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

I used to breed as a hobby breeder (for longhaired satins) and as a "feeder breeder". When your feeding your mice to another animal you want them to be as healthy as possible because its better for your reptile. Also you are more likely to have larger litters with a break between litters. The mother needs to be healthy and have the strength to reproduce healthy babies, which is better all round for everyone.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

MrsNik said:


> I used to breed as a hobby breeder (for longhaired satins) and as a "feeder breeder". When your feeding your mice to another animal you want them to be as healthy as possible because its better for your reptile. Also you are more likely to have larger litters with a break between litters. The mother needs to be healthy and have the strength to reproduce healthy babies, which is better all round for everyone.


Yep very true.


----------



## linda lloyd (Oct 17, 2008)

hi i started breeding mice 3 weeks ago i got my first litter on the 10th 0ctober this year and mommy had 7 babys im keeping one as he is tan and white and he is lovely ive got another breeding pair put them together last nite and they love each other lol breeding mice is great i was so excited when the pups arrived .sorry got no advice thourght i would share that with you all ,,,...


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was looking into breeding mice, and I know that you obviously have the sex them and separate bucks and does, but do you have to put all the bucks in separate cages?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

kaisa624 said:


> I was looking into breeding mice, and I know that you obviously have the sex them and separate bucks and does, but do you have to put all the bucks in separate cages?


You can put them in groups of males but when they reach sexual maturity there is a strong chance they will fight and if fighting starts you will need to seperate them as they often fight to the death. Apparently smaller groups of two or three have more success when kept together so maybe splitting into groups of twos would be better but you would still have to be prepared to seperate them if they fought. When cleaning out the bucks also dont clean all the bedding out leaving some of their scent in there helps to bond them.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Baby males are fine together most of the time. 
Just the normal little squabbles and playing around.
- No worse than the girls. 

Have not attempted to keep a male pair beyond about 11 weeks myself.
It's when they hit sexual maturity you can have real problems and the serious fights can start.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

It is possible to keep males together after 11 weeks but it does get a little harder. I have 12 boys together just now and they will be 4 months old on April 8th. But you will need more space than females in order to allow them to separate themselves if they need to. It also seems to work better if they have little toys, introduce more toys one at a time and allow plenty of time (weeks) between introducing more and if any fighting starts remove them all and start again. This certainly seems to be working for mine so far and has been recommended by other people who have been able to keep males together. They're still some squabbles and there are two that I may need to separate soon as they are getting a little nippy but it is possible.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

you lot are mental this thread was started in 2008 lol

bumping old threads are we lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> you lot are mental this thread was started in 2008 lol
> 
> bumping old threads are we lol


Um....no....only answering a question *goes to check when this thread started*

*freaks out realising it was 2008!!*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> you lot are mental this thread was started in 2008 lol
> 
> bumping old threads are we lol


Actually it was a test to see if you are on your toes and would spot this, and you passed well done:lol:.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah but someone else bumped it...
and at the same time asked a question

So thought may as well answer.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

some people are just obsessed with talking about mice lol

Any opotunity lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> some people are just obsessed with talking about mice lol
> 
> Any opotunity lol


hmmmm I wonder who those people are :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> hmmmm I wonder who those people are :lol:


Definitely not any of us! :lol:


----------

